# Will pandemic impact boost or hurt (new) streaming services



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Deadline Hollywood raises a question in Dare To Stream: Quibi, Peacock & HBO Max Ready Launches As Economy Staggers But TV Viewership Skyrockets:

The question is, with three million jobs lost just last week, will streaming services become luxury goods in a recession, and will consumers, whose income has been hit or put at risk by the coronavirus pandemic be willing to add another monthly bill for a new SVOD service.​
Given the job losses and business income shrinkage we're seeing here, I suspect that more folks will sign up for free introductory periods of new subscriptions while dropping existing ones.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The peacock network may do very well....


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I expect the free ad-supported services like Pluto, Stirr, etc. will see the best long term retention of new subscribers not surprisingly. The pay services will see an initial boost through the free trial periods, but long term will likely drop off significantly when the bills need to be paid. It'll be interesting to see who the winners and losers are long term though.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Just signed up for free month of CBS All Access. The idea of getting CBS Evening News in just 21 minutes and Sunday Morning in one hour with no commercials appeals to me. So do some of the shows they have, including the first two seasons of Gunsmoke.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

When workers at home realize streaming can cost money and they will have to budget for other essentials, the novelty will wear thin. Right now it's about "distraction".
I've just added France24 and Euro-news app on my Roku for free. Roku's "News on" app gives you a menu of all fifty states to peruse with some having a large selection of cities. I love the ability to go to Hawaii to see how they are fairing with this crisis. While these apps would not entertain the kids, they keep you informed. I just saw today there was an app for Warner bros "looney Tunes" cartoon channel on roku. The little kids would love Bugs & friends. I did. That probably isn't free though.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

The biggest question to me and to lots of folks if the messages and comments on many platforms are asking, what excuse are the ISP's going to use some 2+ months from now, seeing that a lot of them have dropped their data caps and are having no problem whatsoever carrying the increased traffic load; I'm way out on the rural edge of comcasts territory, with a neighborhood fiber terminal 2-3 blocks away, and have had gigabit service (at a price almost twice that of urban customers so no thanks). Just in the last 6 months 3 lte wireless companies have made moves to provide home internet in my area, but the one that may make the difference (tmobile) is holding back for now (their tower is less than half a mile from me, as are att/verizon/uscellular which are the 3 already trying to sell it but they aren't competing much so far; I might add that both verizon and tmobile already have 5g, with tmobile upgrading to 600mhz a couple months ago).

But if comcast (and others) would drop their $50/month fee for usage above 1gigabyte permanent, and also increase their upstream speeds a bit or more, then it might be able to stay in business once Starlink or more of the cell providers ramp up and gets going (many of which are touting upload speeds equal to or at a large percentage of the download). The clock is ticking, let's see if they can use this as a reason to eliminate the caps for good.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Roku's "News on" app gives you a menu of all fifty states to peruse with some having a large selection of cities. I love the ability to go to Hawaii to see how they are fairing with this


Back in the day (30 years) when I was spending my life living out of a suitcase and on airplanes, I've been using News On for a long time to jump to a city around the country, esp. when they get hit by some event, where I had spent x weeks or months rebuilding or installing new telecom infrastructure and the like. Good deal.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The Internet is already show some signs of strain as usage is on unprecedented levels. In Europe, the standard resolution for the streaming services and YouTube is now Standard Definition. Playstation downloads are also being throttled.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

I think this will very shortly prove to be an over-reaction of biblical proportions. I helped design and build a fair portion of the trans European backbone some 20 years ago, and have kept up with the improvements ever since, and the infrastructure remains far in advance of that in the US, from those inter-country links down to the users. If some of these streaming services are making quality squeezes it shows that they underestimated the local bandwidth needs they were willing to purchase to their hubs, and/or failed to build out their hub infrastructure across the continent. 

I've seen no slowdowns across the US at all, then again the nearest AWS and other facilities are some 120 miles from me, but I utilize a cloud service (24/7) that is quite literally on the other side of the country from my current location, and any wobbles I'll instantly see from the amount of data I transfer, from seattle to San Francisco to salt lake city to denver to kansas city to chicago to Cleveland to d.c. to eastern Virginia. 

Again, I don't think folks have any conception of the really mind numbing amount of bandwidth that exists today crossing the continents.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

1948GG said:


> I think this will very shortly prove to be an over-reaction of biblical proportions. I helped design and build a fair portion of the trans European backbone some 20 years ago, and have kept up with the improvements ever since, and the infrastructure remains far in advance of that in the US, from those inter-country links down to the users. If some of these streaming services are making quality squeezes it shows that they underestimated the local bandwidth needs they were willing to purchase to their hubs, and/or failed to build out their hub infrastructure across the continent.
> 
> I've seen no slowdowns across the US at all, then again the nearest AWS and other facilities are some 120 miles from me, but I utilize a cloud service (24/7) that is quite literally on the other side of the country from my current location, and any wobbles I'll instantly see from the amount of data I transfer, from seattle to San Francisco to salt lake city to denver to kansas city to chicago to Cleveland to d.c. to eastern Virginia.
> 
> Again, I don't think folks have any conception of the really mind numbing amount of bandwidth that exists today crossing the continents.


LOL...most peoples minds would be blown if they ever toured a high end cloud computing facility, not to mention a full on IT backup/disaster recovery site...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe the European cutbacks were a show of faith by Netflix and the other streamers. I'd like to see actual usage charts (usage vs capacity) before declaring that their Internet is in actual trouble. There may be levels where the pipes are not big enough - but we are also dealing with countries where government control is stronger.

I hope we do not have actual problems in the US. I should probably run a daily speed test each morning to see if there is any effect. I worked from home every day last week, spending part of the day at work four days (some things cannot be done remotely). Tomorrow is another day I need to physically be on site (probably the next three days - but not at the main site). The only people having Internet issues at my workplace are those who had poor Internet before COVID (1 Mbps wireless from prepaid companies that will probably drop in speed when their monthly maximum is hit).


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

billsharpe said:


> Just signed up for free month of CBS All Access. The idea of getting CBS Evening News in just 21 minutes and Sunday Morning in one hour with no commercials appeals to me. So do some of the shows they have, including the first two seasons of Gunsmoke.


Go into your account and under the option to enter in a code put in ENJOY and you'll get another free month on top of the one you got right now!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> LOL...most peoples minds would be blown if they ever toured a high end cloud computing facility, not to mention a full on IT backup/disaster recovery site...


The AWS and other data centers serving the Pacific northwest in Quincy WA are jaw dropping, but I've been many times to the Tyson Corners area of eastern Virginia where one can drive for miles after miles of huge data centers from every company one can imagine. Not to forget places like Richardson TX and even Lynnwood WA where companies like Rackspace run server plants rented by the square foot to all comers.

I'm originally an old microwave/satellite engineer who transitioned to fiber in the early 80's after I got my graduate degree; we thought 140mb/s async was top stuff, such speeds are hardly worth mentioning to residences these days, when trans-oceanic links are hitting well over 150Tb/s and continental land speed records are 2000Tb/s. But I'm retired, who knows what it will be by the time I'm planted. The most interesting stuff in the near future will be with SpaceX Starlink, so things are coming back around where they started, as the telcos pretty much squandered FTTH the last 30 years.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

1948GG said:


> The AWS and other data centers serving the Pacific northwest in Quincy WA are jaw dropping, but I've been many times to the Tyson Corners area of eastern Virginia where one can drive for miles after miles of huge data centers from every company one can imagine. Not to forget places like Richardson TX and even Lynnwood WA where companies like Rackspace run server plants rented by the square foot to all comers.
> 
> I'm originally an old microwave/satellite engineer who transitioned to fiber in the early 80's after I got my graduate degree; we thought 140mb/s async was top stuff, such speeds are hardly worth mentioning to residences these days, when trans-oceanic links are hitting well over 150Tb/s and continental land speed records are 2000Tb/s. But I'm retired, who knows what it will be by the time I'm planted. The most interesting stuff in the near future will be with SpaceX Starlink, so things are coming back around where they started, as the telcos pretty much squandered FTTH the last 30 years.


Retired here too. Started my career as a final systems test technician on mainframes in 1979. Ended my career 36 years later in corporate cloud computing strategy...many jobs/careers in between, all with the same company...it was a great ride!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

AngryManMLS said:


> Go into your account and under the option to enter in a code put in ENJOY and you'll get another free month on top of the one you got right now!


Well, so I read your post and thought would this work for someone who has been a subscriber for awhile. So I went into my account under the option to enter in a coupon code put in ENJOY and my next bill went from April 17 to May 17. WOW! Thanks!


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

phrelin said:


> Well, so I read your post and thought would this work for someone who has been a subscriber for awhile. So I went into my account under the option to enter in a coupon code put in ENJOY and my next bill went from April 17 to May 17. WOW! Thanks!


Always glad to help out. I just forwarded this info to a few friends who either pay month to month or yearly and they all got an free month.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I subscribe yearly. I tried it and it said: This code is not valid. Please try again.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

worked for me,and I have had it for a long time,but I do pay monthly.thanks for the info.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Great Ars Technica article asking the penultimate question of our time, why don't these gready broadband companies eliminate data caps since they have done so for two months and the internet and their private networks haven't crashed and burned, like they've been warning it would for decades. 

Of course, in the case of Comcast and others, where it faces actual competition from other providers that have no service caps, and in many cases much faster (and cheaper) lines, they have never had caps. Dispite pronouncements to the contrary, if schemes like SpaceX Starlink with its everywhere footprint, or wireless 5g upstarts like tmobile home internet, will take them and their stock valuations to the woodshed in the coming couple of years.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Several blogs and industry web sites have come to the conclusion after a good month plus of uncapped service nationwide that, at most, data transmission has increased some 25%, and only the most lagging systems out there (west virginia and Frontier come to mind) are showing problems, but that infrastructure is 40 years old at best. I have seen no problems at all even on heavy transcontinental data transfers running almost 24x7, and no transmission wobbles on the major internet based streams from netflix, hulu, prime, or disney, even ad supported like Pluto.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have received a few notifications of problems with Verzion Wireless in the midwest. Nothing that I noticed myself, just the notification.

I checked my Xfinity account to see if my data usage jumped with both my wife and I working from home - Xfinity is showing zero data usage for this month and about half my normal usage for March. Xfinity is offering unlimited data for 60 days (ending May 13th). I was hoping to see how much the usage jumped with the new normal use.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

The code "ENJOY" still works for those paying monthly. Just added it. Thanks!


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

James Long said:


> I checked my Xfinity account to see if my data usage jumped with both my wife and I working from home - Xfinity is showing zero data usage for this month and about half my normal usage for March. Xfinity is offering unlimited data for 60 days (ending May 13th). I was hoping to see how much the usage jumped with the new normal use.


Comcast nulled the data counter during the pause on charging for unlimited for very obvious reasons; the same as why the business class has never had data restrictions or counters, they simply dont want subscribers to use their facilities to prove that the charge has nothing to do with 'management'.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> I have received a few notifications of problems with Verzion Wireless in the midwest. Nothing that I noticed myself, just the notification.
> 
> I checked my Xfinity account to see if my data usage jumped with both my wife and I working from home - Xfinity is showing zero data usage for this month and about half my normal usage for March. Xfinity is offering unlimited data for 60 days (ending May 13th). I was hoping to see how much the usage jumped with the new normal use.


Check your router. Many routers include the ability to track and report on data usage. My ASUS router does.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

1948GG said:


> Comcast nulled the data counter during the pause on charging for unlimited for very obvious reasons; the same as why the business class has never had data restrictions or counters, they simply dont want subscribers to use their facilities to prove that the charge has nothing to do with 'management'.


Or it could be simply that it's the easiest way to keep the counter from triggering the normal overage charges temporarily without the need to reset each account class. To quote Theodore Woodward, professor at the University of Maryland School of Medicine in the 40's; "When you hear hoofbeats, think of horses not zebras."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mjwagner said:


> Check your router. Many routers include the ability to track and report on data usage. My ASUS router does.


I don't see stats on the router - searching online suggests building a gateway to funnel traffic through for counting. I'm not that interested.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I run a speedtest daily, but, my laptop on Windows is not fast enough to fully test my Google fiber 500 M service. Nevertheless - it usually shows about 230 M down about the same up.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> I don't see stats on the router - searching online suggests building a gateway to funnel traffic through for counting. I'm not that interested.


Unfortunately some routers do not have that functionality.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

NYDutch said:


> Or it could be simply that it's the easiest way to keep the counter from triggering the normal overage charges temporarily


Except that I pay the $50/month for unlimited, and of course had that when I was on business class; so maybe the easiest is turn it off for everybody, and folks can dig into their router to see the count. The only reason why I didn't switch back to business is I don't want to get locked into another contract as there are too many upcoming choices in the next few months.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> I don't see stats on the router - searching online suggests building a gateway to funnel traffic through for counting. I'm not that interested.


My expensive router doesn't do it either unless I install WRT firmware and yamon. Although I got free unlimited on Cox B.C. (before Corona) on a promo, its unlimited now anyways. They still keep track on the web site. I used to be worried about streaming going over my 1TB data cap. Not so much anymore. I average 200GB to 300GB a month. Even with RDP all day for working from home and a Amazon Prime trial and a Quibi trial, I just don't think 1TB is possible unless you watch a lot of 4K content or play video games. Can't find any 4K content on AP and Quibi is probably ultra low bandwidth due to mobile only. Heck, I was using more bandwidth with TPB lol. I'm at 185GB with 10 days left. My AP trial ends a bit earlier. 1 hr HD on AP is almost nothing. I watched a couple of movies on AP, but they don't include the 4K version for a lot of them.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I believe there's roughly 150 or so movies that's 4K on Amazon Prime free with membership. A few recent ones such as "Midsommar" and some of the older Bond titles. But... nothing to get too wild over.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't think the pandemic will hurt the streaming services per se but it will boost some of them. Disney+, HBO Max and Peacock will probably benefit the most as the newcomers. Apple TV+ is hard to judge unless they release a breakdown of # of people with free trial and # of actual paying subs. I don't see Qubi doing well in the long term as it was built around the millennials and Gen Z. It wasn't meant to be a streaming service for people locked at home.



1948GG said:


> Comcast nulled the data counter during the pause on charging for unlimited for very obvious reasons; the same as why the business class has never had data restrictions or counters, they simply dont want subscribers to use their facilities to prove that the charge has nothing to do with 'management'.


Armstrong is my provider and they haven't killed the counter while they are offering Unlimited to everyone. I can still pull usage reports and everything. I can't really complain my plan has a generous 2 TB allowance and even when all my video games want to update in a single month plus my streaming I have never cracked the 1 TB barrier (December was close at 926GB). I'm just wondering if they will extend this past May 16th. (Personally I think they should for the highway robbery rates they charge but that's a different story.)

Although I'm still shocked Comcast hasn't implemented data allowances over their entire footprint. My friend who has Comcast said they still haven't implemented them in the neighboring city.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Work at home" requirements in my state have been extended until at least May 23rd. I expect a further extension. I hope Comcast extends their free unlimited offer. There are areas where the national Tetrabyte Plan and Unlimited (+$50) are not normally available. I assumed that there was some technology or other local reason for the variance in the offer.

Comcast's pricing is generally speed based - I am an Internet only customer and I am not paying for the highest speed package. The bundles (Internet + TV) require/include a higher speed Internet level but that (in my opinion) is where the "highway robbery" rates are charged - TV and Phone. I am currently receiving a discount on my Internet that expires in June. At the moment Comcast has removed the change plans options from their website (suggesting I call If I want to change Internet plans). I don't know if they removed the option to slow changes during the Pandemic or because I am on a discount.

Comcast did allow me to add "Flex" to my Internet - and Peacock Premium is included at no additional cost. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

James Long said:


> "Work at home" requirements in my state have been extended until at least May 23rd. I expect a further extension. I hope Comcast extends their free unlimited offer. There are areas where the national Tetrabyte Plan and Unlimited (+$50) are not normally available. I assumed that there was some technology or other local reason for the variance in the offer.
> 
> Comcast's pricing is generally speed based - I am an Internet only customer and I am not paying for the highest speed package. The bundles (Internet + TV) require/include a higher speed Internet level but that (in my opinion) is where the "highway robbery" rates are charged - TV and Phone. I am currently receiving a discount on my Internet that expires in June. At the moment Comcast has removed the change plans options from their website (suggesting I call If I want to change Internet plans). I don't know if they removed the option to slow changes during the Pandemic or because I am on a discount.
> 
> Comcast did allow me to add "Flex" to my Internet - and Peacock Premium is included at no additional cost. I'll have to give that a try.


I'm interested in Peacock curious to see what is included on the $0 tier lol


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

techguy88 said:


> I'm interested in Peacock curious to see what is included on the $0 tier lol


Somehow I read that as a package named "Peacock Curious" - but apparently you are Peacock curious. 

Here is the orignial write up from January: Peacock - NBCU's streaming service outlined
"Peacock Free will be free to everyone. It will offer 7,500± hours of programming with commercials, including a selection of classic TV series and movies, next-day streaming of some broadcast shows, Spanish-language content and a curated collection of news and sports programming."

My comments on Peacock Premium are at the end of that thread. I can't tell you what is "Free" since I get Premium as an Internet subscriber.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> Xfinity is offering unlimited data for 60 days (ending May 13th). I was hoping to see how much the usage jumped with the new normal use.


Another six weeks of unlimited. Xfinity has extended their offer through June 30th.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Regarding the threat title "Will pandemic impact boost or hurt (new) streaming services" it appears we are getting an answer of sorts.

From The Hollywood Reporter we learn Pay TV Subscriber Losses Hit Record Amid Pandemic, Virtual Services "Implode" which reports:

"In the context of over 30 million unemployment claims and estimates for minus 40 percent gross domestic product, it would be unseemly to resort to hyperbole to describe the carnage in pay TV in the first quarter," MoffettNathanson analysts Craig Moffett and Michael Nathanson wrote in a Friday report entitled "Pay TV Catches COVID." "Better that we simply report the numbers. Traditional pay TV subscriptions fell by a record 1.8 million in the first quarter, the worst quarterly result on record, bringing the annual rate of decline to 7.6 percent, also a record." They warned: "With sports off the air, and with the pain of the tsunami of unemployment just beginning to hit as the quarter ended, all these numbers will get worse in the second quarter.

The MoffettNathanson team highlighted that "things were particularly bad for satellite TV where subscriptions plunged by over 1 million for the third quarter in a row, bringing the annual rate of decline to a worst-ever 14.3 percent (the number would be worse still if we were to include lost bars, restaurants, and hotels temporarily suspended at Dish Network)." Cable operators' 600,000 subscriber drop in the quarter, making for a 4 percent annual rate of decline, "looks positively gentle by comparison," the analysts wrote. "But it, too, was the worst on record."

The virtual pay TV services are looking particularly hard hit, according to analysts. "The virtual [distributors], once viewed as the last line of defense for cable networks, imploded in the first quarter," wrote Moffett and Nathanson, estimating that they collectively lost around 341,000 subscribers in the latest quarter. "Total subscriptions, including both traditional and virtual [services], are now shrinking by 5.3 percent per year. Yes, that, too, is the worst ever."​
This isn't surprising despite the news reports about folks watching more hours of TV because of the Great Economic Lockdown of 2020. As households are confronted with suddenly reduced incomes, the choice to dump the traditional cable TV model regardless of source is rational.

As services like Hulu and CBS All Access appeared using the Netflix model to offer broadcast network content at relatively cheap prices with ads and at fair prices for ad free, it was obvious that the old TV content service model would fade away. It's just none of us anticipated a pandemic with stay-at-home and layoff impacts in the same time period that Apple TV+, Disney+, Peacock, and HBO Max appear and live sports disappears.

I suspect we're going to see an accelerated plunge in satellite, cable, and online cable substitutes subscriber revenue because of fewer subscribers and because of price reductions (or revenue deferrals) in an attempt to remain competitive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> "In the context of over 30 million unemployment claims and estimates for minus 40 percent gross domestic product, it would be unseemly to resort to hyperbole to describe the carnage in pay TV in the first quarter," MoffettNathanson analysts Craig Moffett and Michael Nathanson wrote in a Friday report entitled "Pay TV Catches COVID."


And yet that statement IS what they reported. It reminds me of the courtroom trick used on every procedural ... the lawyer asks a question that they know will get thrown out by the judge when the other side objects - the judge instructs the jury to disregard the question (and response if given) but everyone knows that the jury cannot unhear what they heard.

AT&T|DIRECTV actually posted a better total subscriber loss number for 1Q 2020 than for the previous two quarters. AT&T Now lost less customers in 1Q than they lost in the previous three quarters (and less than four out of the previous five quarters for AT&T Now/DIRECTV Now).

DISH included commercial losses in their figures with DISH saying they lost 250k satellite subscribers based on their commercial suspensions. Sadly DISH would have posted a GAIN in satellite subscribers if they had kept those 250k equivalent subscribers. (The first quarterly gain since 2016 was lost to the virus). Unfortunately SlingTV matched the gloom and doom hyperbole ... losing 281k subscribers (10.8%) due to the COVID related lack of sports on the national channels they carry.

The other services must have tanked to bring the decent (all things considered) numbers that DISH and AT&T posted down.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's difficult to guess what's actually in the MoffettNathanson report that is discussed in _The Hollywood Reporter_ article and a TVTechnology article. _The Hollywood Reporter_ article offers these numbers:

Dish lost a record 413,000 TV subscribers, including 132,000 net Dish customers and approximately 281,000 net subscribers to its Sling TV streaming service. And AT&T lost 138,000 subscribers at its AT&T TV Now streaming service in the first quarter, more than the loss of 83,000 in the year-ago period. It also recorded a 897,000 loss of premium TV subscribers at DirecTV and U-Verse, compared with a year-ago loss of 544,000.​
I haven't attempted to verify them.

With that said, historically two of my biggest resentments regarding traditional packages were requiring me to buy kids channels and requiring me to buy sports channels. Right now the major streamers (i.e. Amazon Prime, Disney+, Hulu, etc.) offer loads of kids stuff. And right now nobody offers the major sports including the major sports leagues. IMHO this is going to hasten the marginalization of the traditional cable TV model regardless of source.

Once Peacock and HBO Max are made available to everyone and ViacomCBS adds to All Access content from Viacom's BET channels, Comedy Central, CMT channels, MTV channels, Logo, Nickelodeon channels, Paramount Network, Pop TV, Smithsonian Channel, TV Land, and VH1 it's hard to see how the traditional cable TV model will appeal to new subscribers. Old subscribers, and by that I mean mostly old like me, will linger. But what's holding me is the potential for an infection of the internet, aka paranoia.

Of course, paranoia is my thing these days. We haven't left home since March 13 and I suspect it will be the great Mendocino County wildfire that will get us out on the road. What can I say....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The biggest issue I see is that they are comparing same quarter one year ago with this year. While they mention the consistent drop in satellite subscription (nearly all of it DIRECTV) over the past three quarters comparing 1Q 2019 to 1Q 2020 without noting the intervening quarters is misleading.

I follow DISH and DIRECTV every quarter. Analysis posted above and in other threads.

I have been able to get out of my home (within a 20 mile radius) for work and shopping - with plenty of social distancing. I hope you get to leave your home without an evacuation.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Based on the Roku earnings from a few weeks ago, the answer is pretty simple. Viewing hours are up a lot, but offset by advertising losses. When C19 is over, they'll just flip back. Advertising will be back, but viewing hours will drop. Although, after many years, me and my mom finally convinced my dad to pick up a Roku and they are on Amazon Prime + Netflix now and love it. They were on Netflix DVD / Bluray service up until C19 lol. So you'll get some folks that signed up due to C19 and "got converted".


----------

